# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Foute ademhaling

## december2010

Onlangs zag ik een bericht van reventacare, een organisatie die ervan uitgaat dat een foute ademhaling de oorzaak kan zijn van vele klachten, waaronder hoofdpijn. Ik heb een testje gedaan (zie site reventacare) en ben van plan een afspraak te maken. Heeft er iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## Flogiston

Echte ervaring heb ik hier niet mee. Ik heb wel even twee van de testen gedaan die ik op hun site vond.

Bij de eerste test was de uitslag dat ik eerst een afspraak met mijn huisarts moest maken, en dat ik daarna op intake kon komen bij Reventacare.

Bij de tweede test was de uitslag dat mijn ademhaling in rust te snel was, en dat Reventacare waarschijnlijk veel voor mij kon betekenen.

Mijn eigen ervaring is dat ik nooit problemen heb gehad met mijn ademhaling. Die gaat helemaal vanzelf, en hij gaat vanzelf goed. Bij het sporten hoor ik van sommige mensen uit mijn team dat ze tijdens een wedstrijd echt actief op hun ademhaling moeten letten; bij mij (en bij enkele andere teamleden) gaat dat juist helemaal automatisch goed, ik hoef er echt geen aandacht aan te besteden. Ik hoor dus bij de groep mensen met de beste automatische ademhaling.

Toch vindt Reventacare dat ze mij behulpzaam kunnen zijn.

Als ik naast mijn vriendin op de bank zit, of als we slapen, merk ik dat haar ademhaling veel sneller gaat dan de mijne. In rust gaat haar ademhaling zelfs bijna dubbel zo snel als de mijne! Dat is een groot verschil!

Toch vindt Reventacare dat mijn ademhalingsfrequentie te hoog is.


*Conclusie*

Ik zie mezelf als een gezond persoon. Ik heb nooit problemen met mijn ademhaling. Bij het sporten zit ik qua ademhaling bij de besten uit mijn team. Vergeleken met mijn vriendin is mijn ademhaling de rust zelve.

Reventacare wil toch hulp bieden. Hulp die ik als gezond persoon met een prima ademhaling helemaal niet nodig heb.

Trek zelf je conclusie...

Oh ja, die testjes - daar zal iedereen wel een paar keer iets aankruisen, toch? Iedereen heeft toch wel eens een nietszeggend pijntje of klachtje?

----------

